# Thought id share my artistic side



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

I love hgh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2013)

Omg that is awesome


----------



## JM750 (Jun 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Omg that is awesome



yea, you don't know him well. He is sick!


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm! Gh!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 18, 2013)

I want you so bad right now.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 18, 2013)

Them uncle z blue tops look great


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 18, 2013)

The flames look too close for comfort...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2013)

we got a artist in the house


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Them uncle z blue tops look great



Hell no this isnt uncle z


----------



## PFM (Jun 18, 2013)

Total fag shit. Welcome to HomoInsight.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> Total fag shit. Welcome to HomoInsight.



Did u run out of ai bro? I'll send u some asap


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 18, 2013)

PFM runs "clomid only" when hes off his "Var only" cycles


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

^^lmao^^ that explains it


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 18, 2013)

I do, now lets elope


----------



## whitelml (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful.   I even teared up.   You really need to dust more often


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Absolutely Beautiful.   I even teared up.   You really need to dust more often



I admit im a pig I moved in with my chick just so I dont have to clean lol


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

With a high score like this it made me feel more romantic and artistic lol


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 18, 2013)

looks like you learned how to post pics huh dumb dumb?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 18, 2013)

gayest shit i've ever seen on si.    I love it


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

Ya me did


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow that's pretty sexy. Nothing like a candlelight dinner with some gh.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

I can be a weirdo sometimes guys ive done it many times take weird pics of my gear lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 18, 2013)

Well we at si like that shit dude


----------



## Spongy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats quite a score for blue tops!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2013)

nice man, solid score on the test too.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

I wanted hgh for a couple years was just to scared to get ripped off. A friend got me some finally but it was fake not his fault.  So I waited and waited until a guy I trust brought me into his little circle and hooked me up its definitely sketchy ordering gh so many people selling fake shit.


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 19, 2013)

That is damn funny


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol, that is fucking awesome!!


----------

